# Monkfield coccidia outbreak- is this true or BS?



## Amazonian (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

another reason not to use pets at home!


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Where did this info come from?


----------



## Amazonian (Dec 11, 2009)

I read it somewhere either on here or scottish rep forum, give me 2 min i'll find the post.

Heres the original thread http://www.scottishexoticreptilesforum.co.uk/general-chat/5966-opinions-pets-home-falkirk-lol.html

And the post you are looking for is from Maddragon29 

_"someone mentioned the beardie in the shop in falkirk. Both beardies have come from Monkfield, and there is a large outbreak of coccidia in monkfield meaning half of it has been closed/quarantined (apparently... i doubt monkfield wil though as they are al about money). This was the assistant at PAH who told me this... she asked my opinion on him and she seemed very well informed on the animals. I told her to take the beardies fecal samples to the vets asap, and get treatment. She said that she'd go make an appointment for the next day, and i believed her."

_The reason i'm wondering is because I purchased a baby leo from them a short while ago, and the pm showed it had died from Crypto, which as we all know goes through Leo colonies like wildfire.

If anyone has any info from a reputable source could they please post...
It could just be someone out to soil their reputation, but if it's is true perhaps they should chill with the livestock until the outbreaks been contained.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Just to clarify, i do not know for certain this is the case... I got told this from a PAH worker who asked my opinion on one of their dragons, as its obviously lost weight recently.
I said it could be worms but theres other parasites, and one i mentioned was coccida... and she jumped on it saying monkfield had had an outbreak of this and that it had had to shut down some part of it (? I have no idea of the layout of monkfield, so cant say whether she meant room/building/area/whatever) because of it.

Im not trying to soil anyones reputation at all, it just happened to have been brought up to me and i brought it up in a thread about PAH. 

And serpentsupplies.... plenty of shops use monkfield, not just PAH....


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmmm.....this sounds very slanderous,and i thought PAH use another wholesaler anyway.Id be careful what you say.... (and no im not connected to any of them.)


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i agree with above i thought they used peregrine


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

I would like to take this opportunity to state for the record the story that Monkfield has a coccidia outbreak is completely and utterly untrue, as is the statement that half of their breeding facility is closed or under quarantine. I have personally inspected their extensive faculties less than ten days ago. The breeding facility at Monkfield’s is exemplary and has excellent bio-security measures in place. The breeding facility also operates under strict veterinary supervision. Allegations like this are extremely unhelpful and detrimental to the reptile keeping world, I can only assume the person spreading this malicious gossip has a hidden agenda!


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up, PAH faults again then.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I used both and still use Peregrine have done for years and can I just add all beardies can carry coccida its very very common for beardies to carry a low level of this protazoan all their life with it only causing issues when the reptile is under stress and thus shipment etc will cause stress and can be treated with ease.

Infact any reptile can be a carrier so its not really a fault of any trade supplier.

Hope that helps Paula


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

I have spoke to Monkfield today as they are my main supplier, From my conversation i was told all was ok. I've arranged to visit this week but only to be nosey not to check on there word.

PAH do get much of there stuff from Monkfield but do use other suppliers for out of reach stores.


----------



## Amazonian (Dec 11, 2009)

I had a delivery of animals from them yesterday, various species, all fecals done (aside from inverts) and completely clean. 

I was not trying to spread a rumour I was just curious to know if anyone had heard this from anyone aside from PAH. 

Sorry Maddragon, I didn't mean to make it loo like you made the rumour up, it was just the only reference i remembered reading that I could find the link to again!

I must clarify I was quoting from a much larger post, and Maddragon was not resposible for the opinion of the PAH staff member.

Maybe one day this will be an Urban Legend. Case Closed.


----------

